# nuts measureing question helppp



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 22, 2011)

im sure you all can help me on this i have a 5gal resv im going to use gh floral 3 part now do i add all three mixes to one single gal and pour the whole gal to the 5 gal in the resv or one gal for each florgro micro and bloom also do i pour the 3 whole gal in resv how much do i add to the 5gal resv? i just ordered a continous ph,ppm,water temp unit for the res but will ask how to use it later ...


----------



## woodydude (Mar 22, 2011)

NO!
I dont use GH but I know it will say somewhere on their packaging "never premix nutes". 
If you are mixing 5gal, mix in 5 gal of water, one at a time.
If they were meant to be premixed, they would be sold premixed. Reactions happen with the chemicals if they are premixed.

Hope this helps.
Green mojo dude.W


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2011)

I use GH flora nova 3 part...pretty sure it says not to mix the parts together...you need to add the micro (brown) first to the 5 gallons, then the others one part at a time.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 22, 2011)

I use GH 3 parts and I was told to use in this order.  Grow/Bloom/Micro 
Always put in Micro LAST never first, I have read this here as well.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 22, 2011)

generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/product_labels/floramicro_qt.pdf



> Shake well before mixing. Always add FloraMicro to
> fresh water first and stir well, then add FloraGro and/or
> FloraBloom. Never combine FloraMicro with FloraGro or
> FloraBloom in undiluted form; doing so may cause
> nutrient lockout making some minerals unavailable


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 22, 2011)

Real78 said:
			
		

> I use GH 3 parts and I was told to use in this order. Grow/Bloom/Micro
> Always put in Micro LAST never first, I have read this here as well.


 
If you know where that information is posted here on this site, let one of the Mods know and they can edit the post that says that.

That is totally wrong. You can even contact General Hydroponics and they will tell you that on the phone or in an email

The Micro HAS TO BE added to plain water FIRST.


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks for the help i understand now how to add and micro first thanks again .without this fourm i would be lost


----------



## Jericho (Mar 22, 2011)

jimenezcdt420 said:
			
		

> thanks for the help i understand now how to add and micro first thanks again .without this fourm i would be lost



Gh website offers feeding schedules, calculator, instructions and so on. I would check it out. Good info there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2011)

I also like to let the solution sit for 24 hours before I pH the solution.  The nutes have buffers that will affect the pH.

Real, can you remember where you got the (mis)information on adding micro last?


----------



## Locked (Mar 23, 2011)

Real78 said:
			
		

> I use GH 3 parts and I was told to use in this order.  Grow/Bloom/Micro
> Always put in Micro LAST never first, I have read this here as well.




So where are all the problems I shld be having? I have been adding it first for at least a year and a half now....i am pretty sure as long as you don't add them together before adding to the Rez you will not have a problem.
JMO from my experience using it.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

what no Nut measuring contest


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> So where are all the problems I shld be having? I have been adding it first for at least a year and a half now....i am pretty sure as long as you don't add them together before adding to the Rez you will not have a problem.
> JMO from my experience using it.


 
Since you've been adding the Micro first, to plain water, and then adding the remainder of the parts, you've been doing it exactly as the manufacturer says to.

That's why it's working so well for you!


----------



## Locked (Mar 23, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Since you've been adding the Micro first, to plain water, and then adding the remainder of the parts, you've been doing it exactly as the manufacturer says to.
> 
> That's why it's working so well for you!




Sounds like GH knows what it is talking about then... 
Hands down the simplest nutrients I hve ever used...oh and they don't cost an arm and a leg either...


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Sounds like GH knows what it is talking about then...
> Hands down the simplest nutrients I hve ever used...oh and they don't cost an arm and a leg either...


 
Yep, and I've been using them for a long, long time. I can't even remember when I started using them. Many years ago.


----------

